# work wanted in CHICAGOLAND AREA



## appearanceplus

I ahve a Dodge ram 2003 with a 8 foot blade. Call 708-712-7424 or emil [email protected]. I have 15 years experience on and off, had a busineess back in 94-97 and have one again now. I have som contracts of my own, and am looking to sub after I get my work done. Let me kjow if interested. Thank You for taking the time to read my ad.:redbounce


----------



## parrothead

i've got some from park forest to lockport, where are you at, thanks rob


----------



## PLOWGRRL

you can call Snow Systems...... I have to get the cell phone number out of Joey's phone....

Tell they you heard about opens from Heide/ Joe Perlin from the Auto Outpost In Palatine- Friend of Jim Biebrach


----------



## PLOWGRRL

here is a link to the jobs board for Snow Systems http://www.snowsystems.com/jobs.php

or call 847-808-7800


----------

